# Easter Weekend Sale Fri 4/3 - Sun 4/5 @ Harbor Freight



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in Harbor Freight today and they gave me a flyer with coupons for their Easter Weekend Sale. Didn't see these posted online but if you're in the area of a store might want to pick up the ad flyer if you think you'll need something from there. As we get closer they may put it up online since the coupon says it can be used in-store, online or by phone order.

Super Coupon 1 day only -- 25% off 1 item (some restrictions) _Good only on Sunday, 4/5_. One coupon per customer. 

Other Super Coupons for a Free Gift good for use the entire weekend (limit 1 and can't be combined) include free with any purchase 27-LED portable worklight/flashlight; 4-inch magnetic parts holder; and a 5 ft 6-inch x 7 ft 6-inch all purpose weather resistant tarp.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The SuperCoupon for 25% off, Sunday April 5, is now posted on the website for print out for store use or there's an online code, along with other Easter weekend sale items.

http://www.harborfreight.com


----------

